# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  صوره المريخ فى الستينات(الثمانى المتواليات)

## على الصغير

*

المريخ في أوائل الستينات 
وقوف من اليمين : حسن أبو العائلة , حسن العبد , جقدول , ....... , ........, أبراهومة , برعي أحمد البشير , منصور رمضان ,
جلوس من اليمين : بكري التقر , عبد الله عباس , ....... , رابح رمضان , حسنين جمعة .
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فىالعام 1962-1963فاز المريخ على الهلال بمتوالية الثمانية التاريخية (متواليات ماجد) :

الجمعة 26 مارس 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ابراهيم جلك

الاحد 8 ابريل 1962
افتتاح اضاءة استاد الخرطوم
المريخ 3 الهلال 1
اهداف المريخ 1 برعي و 2 ماجد و هدف الهلال حبشي

السبت 19 مايو 1962
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
افتتاح استاد الموردة
هدف المريخ احرزه خوجلي الصغير (خوجلي مصطفى)

الخميس 31 مايو 1962
كأس الدوق هرر
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
احرزهم ماجد


الخميس 21 يونيو 1962
الدوري العاصمي
المريخ 1 الهلال صفر
احرزه ماجد

الاحد 9 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 2 الهلال 1
احرزهم برعي و ماجد و هدف الهلال حمد النيل
و يفوز المريخ بالدوري العاصمي

الجمعة 28 سبتمبر 1962
المريخ 3 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ زيدان هدف و هدفين لماجد
و يفوز المريخ بكأس البلدية

الخميس 12 فبراير 1963
كأس رمضان الذي فاز به المريخ
المريخ 2 الهلال صفر
اهداف المريخ احرزهم ماجد 

وقد كتب الشاعر المريخابى الاصيل السر احمد قدور قصيده بعد توقف المتواليات

لو الهزيمه بتترسم
او فى الوجوه تقعد وسم
من تيمنا انتو موسمين
دسينا منكم الكفر جوه الشراب
ماقدرتو تضحكوا موسمين
كل لعبه داخلين بامل
وفى المرقه ناس متجهمين
لمينا ماخلينا كاس
لابالشمال لاباليمين
وتمانيه جن زرافات بعض
تاريخ بيقعد للسنيين
*

----------


## ezzeo

*كبيييييييييييييييييييييير يا على 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياعلي المبدع
مجهود كبير وثر في التوثيق لمريخ السعد عبر الحقب المختلفة

*

----------


## ابواسراء

*وبعد التمانية المتوالية دي سجل الهلال جكسا من الربيع ولعبوا المباراة التاسعة وفاز الهلال واحد صفر احرزه جكسا وجاء في جريدة الناس التي كان يحرر صفحتها الرياضية ان لم تخني الذاكرة احمد محمد الحسن وكان يكتب بيت شعر في مقدمة التحليل فقال 
جاب الهلال جكسا الحريف***** واجه دفاع تعبان ضعيف *****انها الصراع بي قون نضيف
*

----------


## ابواسراء

*وفي الستينات جاء فريق الشباب الروماني زائر للسودان وكان وقتها المريخ بطل الدوري واحرز في نفس الموسم خمس كاسات ولعب هذا الفريق مع الموردة واهلي مدني او منتخب مدني وفاز خمسة علي الموردة وخمسة على مدني وجاء دور المريخ وبرضو انهزم بي خمسة واحرز المريخ الهدف الأول فقال احمد محمد الحسن 
لاكجور لافقرا ولا طمسة 
بطل الدوري وسيد الخمسة
كان لاعب وأخد خمسة
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكوووووووور علي ،، ربنا ينعمنا هذا الموسم بالفي مرادنا ..

*

----------


## عز الدين

*لو الهزيمه بتترسم
او فى الوجوه تقعد وسم
من تيمنا انتو موسمين
دسينا منكم الكفر جوه الشراب
ماقدرتو تضحكوا موسمين
كل لعبه داخلين بامل
وفى المرقه ناس متجهمين
لمينا ماخلينا كاس
لابالشمال لاباليمين
وتمانيه جن زرافات بعض
تاريخ بيقعد للسنيين








إن شاء الله ترجع الأيام دى..
*

----------


## alhawii

*هاشم شبل من أسد والمرمى سداها سد
هذا ما كان يردده الغنايات فى رقيص العروس ويذكر فيها الحارس البارع هاشم محمد عثمان زمن المتواليات
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*السر قدور الملقب بالمريخابي العجوز كان يكتب درر في  معشوقه المريخ و أذكر عندما أحرز المريخ كأس الملك فيصل بعد أن هزم  الجلافيط بمسمار واحد أحرزة شبر
من ضمن ما قاله في تلك المباراة أتذكر بعض الأبيات، فقد تصدعت الذاكرة،
يقول : 
شربو البحر 
و الدنيا حر ما حصلوك
و يقول:
خلتني أرجع للشعر 
من غير سعر
و اجي للمباراة أفصلا
و أسجلا
زي الشبر ما سجلا
واحد صفر

أمد الله في عمر صناجة المريخ المبدع السر قدور

*

----------


## Deimos

*يا سلام عليك يا زعيـــم ...

شكراً جزيلاً ...

*

----------

